

Who’s Been Accessing Your Facebook Account? - knaox
http://marketaire.com/2011/02/01/whos-been-accessing-your-facebook-account/

======
kalpeshjoshi
Is there a super secret feature which keeps ol Mark Zuckerberg from accessing
my info?!

But on the whole, good info to know about finding out other devices who may be
accessing your account.

~~~
knaox
Basically, no, haha. They should have a 'bubble' option, but then their
advertising system wouldn't work. Wouldn't that be a shame?

------
jefe78
Cool stuff! When will they institute a, "Clean Break" feature to purge 100% of
your data?

~~~
knaox
This definitely won't happen. But hey, at least they don't sell your data,
they just tell advertisers to come to them if they want to use it.

------
zdw
The "Device Type" on this is horribly inaccurate, in my experience. My MBP
with Safari 5 is always recorded as "Opera 10 on Windows XP", everywhere but
the "Most Recent Activity" field, which is correct.

~~~
knaox
Weird. I honestly don't know how that gets messed up, it would be interesting
to find out how they're pulling the information. Works well over here..for
now, haha.

